# Kitchen stack---no go with 100



## RunRiser (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I borrowed a Spartan 100 with 3/8" cable for a kitchen stack on Tuesday entered thru 2" TestTee in basement and got about 8' feet and that was it. Had to call my Drain Cleaner buddy and he went out today and opened it with a Milwaukke drill and J cable.
Every time I use him that is his go to tool.
I borrowed the 100 to see if it was the machine for me after selling GW Mini Rooter. 
My D.C. buddy told me that their shop has a couple of the 100's and they just don't have enough a** to open a solid kitchen stack.
Thoughts guys ?


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

RUNRISER, just a thought umm you better post an introduction or the dogs are gonna bite ya . just sayin peace


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

sheeptown44 said:


> RUNRISER, just a thought umm you better post an introduction or the dogs are gonna bite ya . just sayin peace


You mean some of these.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

brandy gail is that you! woof woof !!!!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Dont sound to me like you are a plumber nor a drain cleaner. Please do an intro so we can see who we are talking to


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Drain Cleaning is an art.


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

RunRiser said:


> Well I borrowed a Spartan 100 with 3/8" cable for a kitchen stack on Tuesday entered thru 2" TestTee in basement and got about 8' feet and that was it. Had to call my Drain Cleaner buddy and he went out today and opened it with a Milwaukke drill and J cable.
> Every time I use him that is his go to tool.
> I borrowed the 100 to see if it was the machine for me after selling GW Mini Rooter.
> My D.C. buddy told me that their shop has a couple of the 100's and they just don't have enough a** to open a solid kitchen stack.
> Thoughts guys ?


 the 100 might not have enough balls on some k/s clogs but it all depends on the type of blockage for some you may need to jet and the 100 might work for others, the best way to tell if the 100 gona work is to know your blockage,a little trick on how to tell the what type of blockage you got is to taste the standing water in the san tee or sink just take your fingers and put em in the water and take a taste if there is a sharp tangy kind of taste with a little bitterness at the end (kind of in back of your throat)the 100 with the 3/8'' will be good, but if theres a greasy, sour kind of taste with a slight hint of cinnamon or nutmeg i would go with a jetter. hope that helps


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

oaklandplumber said:


> the 100 might not have enough balls on some k/s clogs but it all depends on the type of blockage for some you may need to jet and the 100 might work for others, the best way to tell if the 100 gona work is to know your blockage,a little trick on how to tell the what type of blockage you got is to taste the standing water in the san tee or sink just take your fingers and put em in the water and take a taste if there is a sharp tangy kind of taste with a little bitterness at the end (kind of in back of your throat)the 100 with the 3/8'' will be good, but if theres a greasy, sour kind of taste with a slight hint of cinnamon or nutmeg i would go with a jetter. hope that helps


 the taste test works on mainline blockages too!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with a Spartan 100 when it comes to k/s stoppages. I'm going to go with operator error.






Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> There's nothing wrong with a Spartan 100 when it comes to k/s stoppages. I'm going to go with operator error.
> Paul




What he said^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

i still think he should go with the taste test first


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Drain cleaning=10% macnine, 90% operator.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with rocksteady.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

I allways take a sample taste out of the trap, I then compare that to the one I get out of the basement clean out and cross reference the taste to determine which machine to use, really crappy taste + corn = sewer machine , really nasty greasey taste + corn = sink machine, pretty simple. thats how the pros roll .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I have found the taste test to be nearly 100% accurate....

As well as being one of the best answers you will get without an introduction....:laughing:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> There's nothing wrong with a Spartan 100 when it comes to k/s stoppages. I'm going to go with operator error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

The 100 works properly if you first go up to the roof vent and loosen the stoppage by pouring in a 50-50 mixture of bleach and sulfuric acid, and then using a plunger on the vent for about five minutes. This is dangerous, so take a safety pedal with you.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*100 machine*

Hey Oakland plumber your taste test is good for your wifes or moms cooking> You guys shouldnt be [email protected] all the time the guy is trying to learn remember when you were there


----------



## Plumbingpros (Dec 19, 2010)

*I have to agree*



rocksteady said:


> There's nothing wrong with a Spartan 100 when it comes to k/s stoppages. I'm going to go with operator error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya gotta know when to push that cable, ya gotta know when to hit that pedal & ya gotta know the feel of your snake...It's all about timing my man..Ive run 3/8 cable through many a stoppage, sounds like your timing & push was off...Happens to the best of us..Best of luck next time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> ...You guys shouldnt be [email protected] all the time the guy is trying to learn...


 
What's with the hateful name calling? Big Oak was just poking fun at what appears (for now), to be a DIY hack. While RunRiser may be just trying to learn, you would think he would at least say hi and shake our hand before trying to get his DIY advice. He was asked politely to do so. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/kitchen-stack-no-go-100-a-11413/#post152744

New guy got teased. Yep, never would have expected that from grown up plumbers. That probably never happens at your shop. :whistling2: 

No matter, he got some good DIY advice anyway from plumbing professionals. Peace.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You got to know your equipment.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

More importantly, 

A mans got to know his limitations.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Most importantly, he has to be able to read.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

borrowed machines almost never work, you need to buy your own machine. If you own it any size machine will work


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

oaklandplumber said:


> i still think he should go with the taste test first


 yes i agree thats the only way, without wasting too much time:thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorite song used to be kenny rogers singing the GAMBLER , know when to hold um, know when to fold um, know when to walk away know , know when to run!!! and for real ( usually its not the machine, its the man using it!!)


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> Hey Oakland plumber your taste test is good for your wifes or moms cooking> You guys shouldnt be [email protected] all the time the guy is trying to learn remember when you were there


daun na na naaaaaaaaaa TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Someone is wearing their superman underoos and their big man cape :laughing:


----------

